# AEP Fishing/Camping Report...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

1-* Bicentennia*l is closed for about another week. The caretaker will be moving into the campground soon. But it won't be opened for about another week.

2- The caretaker is at *Sawmill*. But the gate will be locked for about another week.

3- The gate leading back to the *Equine Trail* area was opened last weekend.

4- *Hook Lake* is closed and should be opened in a week or so.

5- The only places to camp until the gates are all opened is at *Woodgrove* and *Maple Grove,*and the road between *Hook Lake and Sand Hollow.*

Here is a picture of two of my sons sitting in my V-bottom rig, and one of my sons is holding his 5lb. 1oz. bass he caught on the JignPig.

The fishin' was pretty stop and go last week down there. Some days we would load our boats with a bunch of little ones. Then the next day the weather would change and even the dinks would get a little slow. Our best three was a 5lb.1oz. and a couple of 3-pounders. All the rest of them were small.
The bass were hittin' on: jointed Rapalas, Bomber Model 4-A's, JignPig, Chatterbaits, and small spinners.


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to head there the first week of May. Gonna hit the water in a tube & a handful of hand tied bluegill jigs!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Will K be open the last weekend of April?


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I was down as well and will agree with jig n pig fishing was hit and miss. Caught a lot of little ones on rubber worm and my big one came on jig n pig. 
[


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishJunky said:


> Will K be open the last weekend of April?


I can't say for sure. But the word from "The Man" and the caretakers is... In about a week from now, they'll be open.


----------



## familyfishing (Apr 12, 2011)

as of 4-13-11
Sand Hollow was opened.....:B


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Fished and hiked about 3 miles Wed. and alot of the single ponds are muddy and some of the connected ponds were also. Fishing was not great with Senkos taking 8 or so. Water was running out of some lakes like the Grand Canyon and i had to wade across the end of one dam because the overflow was not emptying fast enough due to the new rains we got. We need a dry spell and less wind. I did see one truck driving down through the fields along the grassy lanes and making an a** of himself. When i left the area you could see tire tracks on one of dams where the ground was soggy. Where is the law when these "mudders" are out tearing up the place??


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

campsite k has been opened, there is a pile of free firewood just past the gate there too, just bring your own saw to cut it.
there is also a big pile of slab wood across the road from A .
the gate at the bike trails has been opened.
went back there yesterday, caught two small ones . water was still a little murky.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great to hear Crackedup. Thank YOu.


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

Went down yesterday.Caught a few.The largest coming on jig n pig,which was caught by my brother.They hit real good for about 1/2 hr,then nothing.The few ponds we hit were clear.Saw some some turkey,deer,squirrel and a few hawks that I have never seen before.Gotta love the AEP lands.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

i just found out about this aep place and i am very interested could some one give me some info . . . i know i need to print off a permit but as far as the camping goes do i need to reserve a site or how does that work and can you drink there ?


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

Zack2345: Camping is first come - first serve. No reservations. And please... as far as drinking goes... the permit says Alcholic beverages are PROHIBITED.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

if you want to have a couple of beers around the campfire after a hard day of fishin there wont be any problems, but loud parties and drunks bothering the other campers will bring out the law.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

if you want to have a couple of beers around the campfire after a hard day of fishin there wont be any problems, but loud parties and drunks bothering the other campers will bring out the law.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1198963#ixzz1JvW2XZnE

He is correct, just keep it clean and remember that a lot of people use AEP to spend time with their families away from all of noise and disturbances back at home. Enjoy yourself I guarantee that you will be back, it's beautiful and there is a life times worth of land to wonder around on.


----------

